# Deer Jerky!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I already make THE BEST JERKY around, but I wanted to broaden the flavor range of my jerky. I was getting my normal marinade yesterday in Publix and needed some Teriyaki too. We'll when I was in the Asian isle, I saw it!!! It was beautiful, bottles of Thai Peanut Sauce......I then said, I GOTTA TRY IT!!!!!!!!!! I marinated some thin backstrap pieces in it (testing it) over night and boy it's been on the dehydrater since bout 0530 and it smells WONDERFUL!!!! I'll give an update in a few hours when done!!!

I also did my heart jerky (YES, DEER HEART!) in Teriyaki this time instead of Alegro. Those who say YUK, need to try it first!!! Those who hunt round here and kill any, SAVE ME THE HEART ifin you don't want it!!!!!!!


----------



## BSTNBADGUYS (May 3, 2009)

He's actually right for once, the heart is great to eat, HOWEVER did you see the plastic trays.... REAL JERKY is dry smoked and mine is THE BEST JERKY around. As for the peanut stuff, do you need to be baker acted....LMAO. Just messing around, but seriously MINE IS THE BEST AROUND !!!!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

No no no...mine is the best and NO peanut flavor on mine...LOL good luck!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Somebody give me the real quick version of what it takes to make jerky - cuts used, equipment needed, etc. 
I've been wanting to get into making it. My son wanted to get some made out of his latest deer but the butcher only makes snack sticks so that's what we got. Thanks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

BSTNBADGUYS said:


> He's actually right for once, the heart is great to eat, HOWEVER did you see the plastic trays.... REAL JERKY is dry smoked and mine is THE BEST JERKY around. As for the peanut stuff, do you need to be baker acted....LMAO. Just messing around, but seriously MINE IS THE BEST AROUND !!!!!!


 
Poor - Poor - Poor confused Buddy, all the jerky I have brought in and seen ZIP from you brother!!! You go ahead and make your best you got, and we'll do a challenge at work....Just exhibit them A and B although mine would be easy to recognize since it is THE BOMB!!!!:thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup:

Ohhhh BTW, got my rails on my truck now, looks a little off w/ out BIGGER tires but that'll come soon enough!!!:blink:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Somebody give me the real quick version of what it takes to make jerky - cuts used, equipment needed, etc.
> I've been wanting to get into making it. My son wanted to get some made out of his latest deer but the butcher only makes snack sticks so that's what we got. Thanks.


My processor will cut it into thin strips but you can take the backstrap and get it into a almost frozen state, then cut it into thin strips. Back strap makes awesome jerky cause you don't need to tenderize it like other cuts. When the processor cuts mine into jerky, I always beat the crap outta it w/ a toothy malet tenderized.....:thumbup:


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I slice a ham or shoulder while almost frozen into jerky pieces, marinate it then dehydrated. I like jerky to be tough.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

for Welldoya:

I use the NESCO Professional food and Jerky Dehydrator, it has a fan in the top(do not get one in the bottom), 7 trays and dries in about 1/2 the time of the ronco that had no fan. My NESCO model # is FD 75PR 

http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-FD-75PR-.../dp/B000FFVJ3C

Get the add a tray option as the original only comes w 5 trays and there is a package they offer on Amazon with a slim jim maker, the whole thing is a great deal. Frank

There are bigger and better units for more $$ but this is the one I use.

OK since someone is going to ask anyway, my base recipe:

Chicken Jerky

6 lbs boneless skinless chicken, for 6-7 trays
1 btl Dale's marinade, or whatever you like
1 btl mesquite smoke, cold be hickory, or other
1/2 btl soy sauce
1 blt course ground pepper
Optional: any other seasonings you enjoy

Slice the chicken into thin strips, no fat or veins, now is the time to season with cajun, garlic, onion if you want to. Remember to use no salt seasonings as the Dales and soy contain a lot already.

1 gallon zip baggie, pour your marinade in and mix, then add your chicken and mix all up. Take all the air out of the baggie to keep all the meat in the marinade. Place bag into plastic bowl, in case of leaks. Place in refrigerator for 12-24-36 hrs. Chicken takes only 10-12 hrs, the gamier the meat the longer to marinade.

Plug in your dehydrator and place strips without touching each other and pepper to taste with the COURSE grond pepper each level as you go. This will take 6-7 trays and provide you about 1 to 1 1/2 lbs of great jerky. Use sodium free ingredients if you have to but be sure to flavor up with lots of other seasonings if you do.

You can use pork, venison, rabbit, fish or beef too remember NO fat so the meat has to be the leanest(tough cuts are fine), don't waste your tender cuts. Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK,,, just pulled the 1st jerky out......Peanut jerky is kinda different:yes: Nothing I'll do again, stick w/ that sauce on cooked meats:thumbsup: 

My heart jerky is good, but the teriyaki sauce I used makes it very sticky. I'll just keep on using my Alegro (can't go wrong with it!).

Frank, that's a cool looking dehydrater you got!!! If mine would die, I'll get 1 of them!!! Mine has the fan in the bottom and it was bought about 14 years ago (Snackmaster 4 tray bout 20 bucks) and it is still going strong! I can't believe a cheapie like that is still going, especially after all the jerky I have done w/ it!!!:thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have to tell you I started with the Ronco one on TV 20 years ago and it is still working fine too!

Jason, I like people like you that try different things good luck! My dehydrator does about 8-10 lbs of wet product at a time and I want one that at least doubles that so am looking at cabinet styles that let you smoke and dry at the same time.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Thought for sure I was looking at chitterlings


----------

